# 17 year old gets 12 year old  pregnant



## Donald (Apr 17, 2010)

What ado there was not much more in the paper just a lot of people were upset at the sentence and that she had told her family 2 weeks later  and she was said to have spoken to her friends and seemed more embarrassed then anything .where were the parents at the time a 17 year old (who had been drinking) in a 12 year olds bedroom. I must be getting old if I find this wrong.I apologize if I'm wrong 

http://www.eveningexpress.co.uk/Article.aspx/1694745


----------



## shiv (Apr 17, 2010)

i have a 12 year old cousin...makes me so angry/sad hearing stories like that.


----------



## Donald (Apr 17, 2010)

A lot of people are angry at his sentence of probation  community service and put on the sex offenders register.


----------



## cocacola (Apr 17, 2010)

Having sex at 12?  I hadn't even started my periods then.
Hard way to learn a lesson about sex. This will affect the rest of her life.


----------



## sasha1 (Apr 17, 2010)

What the .....  ... Where were the 12yrs olds parents at ... what on earth is a 12 year old doing .. hanging around with a 17 yr old .... One thing for sure is if that were my daughter ... 17 year old would end up with a home vesectomy ... 2 bricks ... shocking

Heidi
xx


----------



## Donald (Apr 17, 2010)

sasha1 said:


> What the .....  ... Where were the 12yrs olds parents at ... what on earth is a 12 year old doing .. hanging around with a 17 yr old .... One thing for sure is if that were my daughter ... 17 year old would end up with a home vesectomy ... 2 bricks ... shocking
> 
> Heidi
> xx



how did he land up in her bedroom in the first place, It also spoke about consent but at 12 consent or no consent she is still a child


----------



## sophieee (Apr 17, 2010)

I was under the impression that sex under the age of 12, with consent or not, it was stachetary rape (sp). It IS wrong. To be fair, her parents might have been out, or he could have been a family friend or something so they wouldn't have suspected anything if he was in her room. My brothers had friends round all the time, they were never in my room  i suppose but they did used to talk to me. But yes, it is wrong, its wrong that he even looked at a 12 year old in that way, and he should be made to sign the sex offenders register. What I don't understand is why there IS a law to underage sex, when there are so many teens get pregnant and none of them get prosecuted.


----------



## Steff (Apr 17, 2010)

your right sophieee it is statutory rape.


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 17, 2010)

Quite frankly it's wrong. That said I live in Eastbourne at the moment which is responsible for Alfie Patten, last year's scandal. As I understand the law, anyone who has sex with an under age person if they are over the age of consent it's statutory rape. I can't see why the girl isn't punished too. The male child responsible should know better and frankly I wish someone would begin to throw the book at children like this.

Tom


----------



## sophieee (Apr 17, 2010)

TomH said:


> Quite frankly it's wrong. That said I live in Eastbourne at the moment which is responsible for Alfie Patten, last year's scandal. As I understand the law, anyone who has sex with an under age person if they are over the age of consent it's statutory rape. I can't see why the girl isn't punished too. The male child responsible should know better and frankly I wish someone would begin to throw the book at children like this.
> 
> Tom



I agree, but the girl might not have consented, it didn't say did it? and if she didn't consent then she should definately not be punished obv


----------



## Steff (Apr 17, 2010)

We dnt know the full story i guess, only them 2 know, we are only forming  an opinion of what we have read, dont forget newspapers etc sensationlise storys and leave out small vital bits of info.


----------



## sophieee (Apr 17, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> We dnt know the full story i guess, only them 2 know, we are only forming  an opinion of what we have read, dont forget newspapers etc sensationlise storys and leave out small vital bits of info.



Hmm good point


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 17, 2010)

sophieee said:


> I agree, but the girl might not have consented, it didn't say did it? and if she didn't consent then she should definately not be punished obv



Ah true, good point there Sophie. In cases like this I do think that the parents have something to answer for aswell as the child. Aren't parent's responsible for instilling values and lessons into their children?


----------



## bev (Apr 17, 2010)

TomH said:


> Ah true, good point there Sophie. In cases like this I do think that the parents have something to answer for aswell as the child. Aren't parent's responsible for instilling values and lessons into their children?



Yes Tom your right, but when your being raped all of that goes out of the window. Why on earth should this 12 year old be prosecuted like you say? She is just a child and has been violated in the most disgusting way imaginable - I dont understand why anyone would think she is in the wrong.Bev


----------



## sophieee (Apr 17, 2010)

TomH said:


> Ah true, good point there Sophie. In cases like this I do think that the parents have something to answer for aswell as the child. Aren't parent's responsible for instilling values and lessons into their children?



well yes, but some teenagers will do anything to rebel against their parents, for god knows what reasons. so idk. i've never really had that with my mum, i get on really well with her, but not every teenager does. and there wasnt an awful lot the parents could've done is there?


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 17, 2010)

bev said:


> Yes Tom your right, but when your being raped all of that goes out of the window. Why on earth should this 12 year old be prosecuted like you say? She is just a child and has been violated in the most disgusting way imaginable - I dont understand why anyone would think she is in the wrong.Bev



I didn't say that, if she had been raped then it's quite clear that she isn't culpable in any way whatsoever. My point is that even if the sex had been consensual, in the eyes of the law it is rape no matter what the situation may have been; hence the term, statutory rape as it is agains the statute.


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 17, 2010)

sophieee said:


> well yes, but some teenagers will do anything to rebel against their parents, for god knows what reasons. so idk. i've never really had that with my mum, i get on really well with her, but not every teenager does. and there wasnt an awful lot the parents could've done is there?



Ah morals, what a minefield.


----------



## bev (Apr 17, 2010)

TomH said:


> Quite frankly it's wrong. That said I live in Eastbourne at the moment which is responsible for Alfie Patten, last year's scandal. As I understand the law, anyone who has sex with an under age person if they are over the age of consent it's statutory rape. I can't see why the girl isn't punished too. The male child responsible should know better and frankly I wish someone would begin to throw the book at children like this.
> 
> Tom



Tom,
You did say that the girl should be punished too. Am I misunderstanding what you meant? Sorry if I am - very tired after long walk today!Bev


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 17, 2010)

bev said:


> Tom,
> You did say that the girl should be punished too. Am I misunderstanding what you meant? Sorry if I am - very tired after long walk today!Bev



Don't worry, I do believe that there are certain situations in which persons in such circumstances are culpable but it's something which can't be proved. However, for the most part young persons such as that aren't culpable. I suppose you can't do anything to someone without any morals or values at all. I can be somewhat Draconian at times!


----------



## Steff (Apr 17, 2010)

Like i said earlier 2 people know what happened him and her. we can only go off what the article says.


----------



## bev (Apr 17, 2010)

TomH said:


> Don't worry, I do believe that there are certain situations in which persons in such circumstances are culpable but it's something which can't be proved. However, for the most part young persons such as that aren't culpable. I suppose you can't do anything to someone without any morals or values at all. I can be somewhat Draconian at times!



Tom,
I hope I am understanding this right now - you do think the man involved should be punished - but not the 12 year old child? If so, I agree with you. A child of 12 can never be held accountable for someone else interfering with them. She was a child and he wasnt. He was wrong. She is the victim.Bev


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 17, 2010)

bev said:


> Tom,
> I hope I am understanding this right now - you do think the man involved should be punished - but not the 12 year old child? If so, I agree with you. A child of 12 can never be held accountable for someone else interfering with them. She was a child and he wasnt. He was wrong. She is the victim.Bev



Yup, I'm not being too clear myself today. Too much on my mind for me to be clear with folk at the moment. I've been barking up the wrong tree. I was referring to somewhat older children.

Tom


----------



## sophieee (Apr 17, 2010)

bev said:


> Tom,
> I hope I am understanding this right now - you do think the man involved should be punished - but not the 12 year old child? If so, I agree with you. A child of 12 can never be held accountable for someone else interfering with them. She was a child and he wasnt. He was wrong. She is the victim.Bev



When he said she should be punished, I think he thought that she had consented


----------



## bev (Apr 17, 2010)

TomH said:


> Yup, I'm not being too clear myself today. Too much on my mind for me to be clear with folk at the moment. I've been barking up the wrong tree. I was referring to somewhat older children.
> 
> Tom



Tom,
No worries. It is completely understandable that you have a lot on your plate at the moment - sorry if I have added to your stresses.Bev


----------



## bev (Apr 17, 2010)

sophieee said:


> When he said she should be punished, I think he thought that she had consented



Thankyou Sophie, I think I misunderstood what was meant. However, even if she had consented - and he knew her age - that wouldnt make her wrong - it would make him wrong for engaging in under-age sex with a minor.Bev


----------



## sophieee (Apr 17, 2010)

bev said:


> Thankyou Sophie, I think I misunderstood what was meant. However, even if she had consented - and he knew her age - that wouldnt make her wrong - it would make him wrong for engaging in under-age sex with a minor.Bev



No I know what you mean, he's mainly in the wrong, but at the age of 12 she is still of capable mind to understand what she was doing and so should still be punished, if that makes sense. Though I suppose punishment would be quite difficult


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 17, 2010)

TomH said:


> Quite frankly it's wrong. That said I live in Eastbourne at the moment which is responsible for Alfie Patten, last year's scandal. As I understand the law, anyone who has sex with an under age person if they are over the age of consent it's statutory rape. I can't see why the girl isn't punished too. The male child responsible should know better and frankly I wish someone would begin to throw the book at children like this.
> 
> Tom


The girl is only 12 yrs old for gods sake and that's the point, she is a child. A 17 lad shows an interest in a 12yr girl, she must of thought herself so much more grownup and you can imagine what he was saying to her at the time. As for punishment, I would of thought going through '1st time pain and experience 'and getting pregnant is punishment enough for her, as for him, lock up the perv and throw away the key. I have a daughter who will be 12 in 3yrs time, it makes me shudder sheena


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 17, 2010)

bev said:


> Tom,
> No worries. It is completely understandable that you have a lot on your plate at the moment - sorry if I have added to your stresses.Bev



Don't worry Bev! Welcome distraction this. 



sophieee said:


> No I know what you mean, he's mainly in the wrong, but at the age of 12 she is still of capable mind to understand what she was doing and so should still be punished, if that makes sense. Though I suppose punishment would be quite difficult



Just what I was trying to put across.


----------



## sophieee (Apr 17, 2010)

sheena76 said:


> The girl is only 12 yrs old for gods sake and that's the point, she is a child. A 17 lad shows an interest in a 12yr girl, she must of thought herself so much more grownup and you can imagine what he was saying to her at the time. As for punishment, I would of thought going through '1st time pain and experience 'and getting pregnant is punishment enough for her, as for him, lock up the perv and throw away the key. I have a daughter who will be 12 in 3yrs time, it makes me shudder sheena



Sposeeee, to be fair though, there are people at that age that are sexually active and something should be done about it. Suppose it depends on the circumstances?


----------



## Akasha (Apr 17, 2010)

Im proberly jumping in at the deep end a little late...

I am aware of alot of secondary school age children who look a fair bit older then they are. then there are the ones who out right lie and say they are older. 
It wouldnt supprise me if she knew what was happening, and although (if) consentual, still wrong. 
As i think it was Steff who said, we dont know the whole story but it is quite sad that these things still happen.


----------



## PhilT (Apr 18, 2010)

As far as the law is concerned (The Sexual Offences Act 2003) no child under the age of 13 can give consent to sex so whether or not the girl did give consent is irrelevant the 17yr old committed rape.


----------



## Steff (Apr 18, 2010)

Totally agree there Phil and we dont know this girl from adam weather she was a very grown up looking 12 year old or not that dont matter, the fact is at 12 is it a vialation on her and the guy should of had a much tougher punishment then what he got.


----------



## Donald (Apr 18, 2010)

something has crossed my mind I don't know the legal side of it but nothing in the report  mentions what is going to happen to child that was conceived.It was never touched upon.But that is up to the family concerned but is her mother and father going to help bring the child up is the 17 year old going to help financially. To many Questions and a legal minefield for there so much we do not know and and can only speculate. But the way it stands I think is at 12 even a grown up 12 it is still a crime as has been said she is still a child but starting to be a little more independent and hopefully have a bit more common sense.Hope this makes sense.Bit of a long post for me


----------



## sasha1 (Apr 18, 2010)

Donald said:


> something has crossed my mind I don't know the legal side of it but nothing in the report  mentions what is going to happen to child that was conceived.It was never touched upon.But that is up to the family concerned but is her mother and father going to help bring the child up is the 17 year old going to help financially. To many Questions and a legal minefield for there so much we do not know and and can only speculate. But the way it stands I think is at 12 even a grown up 12 it is still a crime as has been said she is still a child but starting to be a little more independent and hopefully have a bit more common sense.Hope this makes sense.Bit of a long post for me



Hi Donald ..

That crossed my mind also .... The young child was obviously developed enough to become pregnant .. but that does'nt necessarily mean she would be developed enough to give birth ... Either way I'm a glad it is'nt me as a parent making the decisions and choices ..  

I do hope that whatever the child and her family have decided .. she gets the right amount of support etc ... but it still begs the question why and how did a 17year old end up in her bedroom ...

For a long time teenagers have had children at a very young age .. and right or wrong the world we live in is a very sexual one .. for example certain music videos .. so called lads mags ... As you all know Nathan is 15 ... so developed in many ways but still has immaturity to realise the knock on implications of decisions made ... That said regarding sex etc .. I have always been very honest and open with Nathan from an early age .. and information give to him has reflected this ... He also watched the bbc3 documentary last year about teenage parents ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Donald (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi  Heidi
          Yes the world has changed since I was their age back in the sixties maybe it was always there but Society changes and there is a lot of information available at a touch of a button these days.


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 18, 2010)

The whole thing is just so sad and also that the world of youngsters is now so sexualised. When I think back to my early teens and I was watching 70-80's popsters on TOTP wearing big jumpers, how things have changed.....like what heidi says, music videos are so sexualised, I dont envy any parent.

I think the girl will be scared for life for this. I think she will suffer for a very long time...


----------



## Steff (Apr 18, 2010)

Lou I dread to think what this world will be like when my son gets up he is 8 at the moment and so innocent but give it a few years when he starts big school ill be worrying every day.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 18, 2010)

bev said:


> Thankyou Sophie, I think I misunderstood what was meant. However, even if she had consented - and he knew her age - that wouldnt make her wrong - it would make him wrong for engaging in under-age sex with a minor.Bev



I agree Bev, people don't seem to grasp the fact that she is 12 yrs old,whether she has had sex before or not and he is a working guy of 17. IT'S WRONG AND ILLEGAL sheena


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 18, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> The whole thing is just so sad and also that the world of youngsters is now so sexualised. When I think back to my early teens and I was watching 70-80's popsters on TOTP wearing big jumpers, how things have changed.....like what heidi says, music videos are so sexualised, I dont envy any parent.
> 
> I think the girl will be scared for life for this. I think she will suffer for a very long time...



I agree, it's so so sad, she's just a 12 yr old child sheena


----------

